# Excel opens blank page



## britkev1 (Jul 19, 2004)

Every time I open an existing document in Excel it also opens a blank document (Book1) in a separate Excel session along with the document I am requesting to be opened.

This problem only started occurring recently. Does anyone know how to fix? Any help is appreciated. I am running Win2K and Excel 2000.

Thanks
BK1


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Hi,

Have you got this resolved? Maybe you could check your XLSTART folder for starters. It is a hidden folder. This is where your personal.xls file should be. Is that the file that is opening? If it is, when it opens click Window -> Hide. This is fine and is working good, that's Excel's 'global' workbook, kind of like Word's 'normal.dot'. If this is not the case, post back with details.


----------



## britkev1 (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. I appreciate the assistance. I located my XLSTART folder but it did not contain the personal.xls file.

However, you certainly pointed me in the right direction. The file contained a visio something or other file that had obviously installed when i installed an older version of visio. Deleting this file made everything run fine.

:up: Again, thanks for the assistance.


----------



## Anne Troy (Feb 14, 1999)

Ah "Ye old visio macro" thingee....hee hee...


----------



## Zack Barresse (Jul 25, 2004)

Glad to see you got it sorted!


----------

